# MWM generator fault



## zohair.hassan (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi all,

We are facing a fault with our gas generator TCG2020v12 by MWM. The fault on our TEM screen says "G143 protection of TEM genset cabinet". So far, I couldn't find the reason that triggers it.

Let me know if anyone out here know about this fault.

Thanks


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

I believe that refers to a Circuit Breaker fault in the TEM cabinet? There are a few models in that group. Is yours 50 or 60Hz? Does the model number have a K or K1 or (1.0) suffix?


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

I, too, see that reference, pg 23? 
This is a large commercial installation, I assume, with options. They should be using the as-delivered SD's and CD's.


----------



## zohair.hassan (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi Tabora,

Our model is 50hz. We do have a number of K suffix but not sure which one to go for. Our operator at site has checked all the circuit breakers and they are working. Another thing about the fault, it appears on its own randomly. Sometimes we can acknowledge it, sometimes we can't.

Melson, what is this page "23" youre referring to?


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

zohair.hassan said:


> _Melson, what is this page "23" youre referring to?_


Don't you have documentation?


----------



## Nisa (Aug 21, 2020)

zohair.hassan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are facing a fault with our gas generator TCG2020v12 by MWM. The fault on our TEM screen says "G143 protection of TEM genset cabinet". So far, I couldn't find the reason that triggers it.
> 
> ...


Hi bro, can i know how do you fix this issue


----------

